# Wok



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

In need of a new Wok. Must be suitable for an induction hob. Any ideas on what too look for and what to buy?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

This is the one I have, suitable for induction too. Nice weight and non stick of course.

Wok


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Vossman said:


> This is the one I have, suitable for induction too. Nice weight and non stick of course.
> 
> Wok


Thank you. I had seen and shortlisted that one

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

J306TD said:


> Thank you. I had seen and shortlisted that one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


You wont go wrong ... :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

We bought this stainless steel one from John Lewis recently, nice and weighty, very easy to clean. Far better than the cheap, thin non stick ones.

https://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewi...NmPyaHN0Hex5MOmXBZxoCItsQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

We were given a stainless steel wok as a wedding present from John Lewis, looks very similar to the one pictured. Weighs a tonne but still as good as new.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I would agree with the above, for an induction hob I'd def recommend a thick base and I prefer stainless steel pans - don't find Aluminium ones as good on an induction. Had an induction for for over 15 years and would not have anything else now...


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

This is from the range that we use, I think they're fantastic and so easy to cook with.

Tefal C6451942 Titanium Excel Wok Pan, Black Stone Effect, 28 cm

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07M9CDCZ9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_vVIJEb0PK6EWR


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice and suggestions so far 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Worth having a look at Pro Cook here:

https://www.procook.co.uk/shop/cookware/induction

We've several of their pans/knives etc. and are very impressed.

Happy cooking.

Andy.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

For a wok I think it is better to not go for non-stick and ‘season’ it yourself. It isn’t that hard and is better at high temps.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Procook Wok seems to be coming out on top. The JL one is way out of budget. But thank you 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

